# Asus M2N-E BIOS versions with X and Geforce 7300 GS (solved)

## IRQsRFun

I can not use a BIOS version greater than 0802 with my ASUS M2N-E.   In all versions of the BIOS version that do not work with X generate the following error when I startx:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Dec 22 09:38:08 EST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 28 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 26 16:28:10 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

```

Here is a snippet of lspci -v for BIOS version 1202 (nonworking)

```

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81f3

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at fcfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

```

Here is a snippet of lspci -v from BIOS version 0802 (working version)

```

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81f3

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fcfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

```

There seems to be a change in the (I assume) PCI Bus# when a different bios is used.  Please educate me if this sounds awkward or wong.  This kind of problem is at a low enough level that a BIOS upgrade for the video card might be worth a try, but I can not find one I can trust. 

more info:

```

Kernel:2.6.23-gentoo-r5

Nvidia-Drivers: 100:14:19

```

Any help would be appreciated:Last edited by IRQsRFun on Fri Dec 28, 2007 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## saellaven

Have you tried BIOS 1001? That's what came installed on my M2N-E and I haven't had any problems with it. I'm using a 7600 GT.

```

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Unknown device c553

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fcfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting

```

I'm using the same kernel/nvidia driver versions as you.

Here's the relevant bit from my xorg.conf file

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "NoLogo" "on"

EndSection

```

are you, by chance, using a specific BusID in your configuration file? If so, try commenting it out and see if that works.

----------

## IRQsRFun

Thank you for your response saellaven:

I have changed my /etc/xorg.conf. this the configuration as it is now:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

#       VideoRam 262144

#       Option  "NoLogo" "true"

#       Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

#       BusID       "PCI:7:0:0"

#       BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

```

This has no effect on my problem.  When I flash BIOS version 1001, I am unable to start X.  When I flash BIOS version 0802 and immediately power up, X still does not start.  Checking lspci -v I find that the bus# has not changed from 02 (1001 changed it from 07 to 02).  When I do a complete shutdown including standby power, X can be started and the assumed bus# is 07.

The obvious difference between our systems is the video card, but I am confused.  I am assuming that the first digit in the "address" is the bus#.  If that is the case, the card does not see any difference between 02:00.0 and 07:00.0, only the PCI bridge should be configured differently.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## saellaven

The address reported is SLOT:BUS.FUNCTION. The order is generally determined by the BIOS and I'm guessing that somewhere between 0802 and 1001, they changed the slot detection order. That still shouldn't affect the driver.

Does the open nv driver work with the newer BIOS revisions or does it still fail to detect the card?

Can you post the whole xorg.conf and Xorg.log files?

----------

## kdillen

 *IRQsRFun wrote:*   

> I can not use a BIOS version greater than 0802 with my ASUS M2N-E.   In all versions of the BIOS version that do not work with X generate the following error when I startx:
> 
> more info:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Just to be sure, please install and test with a stable kernel, just to be sure that there is not an issue with the kernel and the driver.  

Make sure you don't have the BusID in your xorg.conf and for your information xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and not /etc/xorg.conf as you mentioned in a post, in that case if you have modified the file in /etc then the issue is simple to solve   :Very Happy: 

Check also if you have support for PCI-Express compiled in or if as a module make sure the module is loaded during the boot.  

And please lost the complete Xorg.log file.

----------

## IRQsRFun

The problem is fixed.  Thank you kdillen and saellaven

I was editing /etc/xorg.conf when I should have been editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  I believe /etc/xorg.conf is a cary-over from an old version of X.  I will delete this as soon I compare the two configurations.

The relevant section of xorg.conf is:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 7300 GS"

#       BusID       "PCI:7:0:0"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"

EndSection

```

----------

## IRQsRFun

Just letting everybody know that the stability of KDE has dramatically improved with an update of the BIOS to 1202.  With linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r5 and , I can now do the following that would previously cause KDE to hang or cause other problems.

1) Play the game chickens (Not my favorite game, but it did break my system effectively)

2) watch a move with kmplayer and constantly resize the viewing area.  This would previously cause corruption to the display that would only be recoverable after cold restart. (standby power did not have to be removed)

3) Play a game while kmplayer is showing a movie.  This did cause either a corruption in the movie display or hang the system. Although with some games (supertuxkart), the sound does not work.

----------

## saellaven

Glad we could help.

I've been holding off on updating my BIOS since everything is stable for me and Asus doesn't release changelogs for the non-stable releases. I'd like to know what's getting changed so I know if it's worth updating.

----------

